# Home visit for my foster Minnie Pearl



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Here we go again. I have a home visit set up Friday afternoon for a potential adopter. This will be the first home visit we have done with Minnie. I have had several people inquire about her, but either her adoption fee is too much or she is too old. Say a prayer that this is her forever home. Minnie's birthday is the 12th. She'll be 10 years young. What a great b-day gift for her to get her own home. It'll be really hard letting this sweetie go. Of all my kiddo's she is the sweetest most loving. I will miss her so much, but she needs to be the one and only for her remaining years with someone that is home more than I am. This women is retired.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yes!! I'll be praying that this is the right home for Minnie Pearl!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope it will be a perfect match for Miss Minnie!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paws crossed!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Please Lord...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Best wishes for Minnie!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope this turns out to be the perfect furever home for sweet Minnie.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I know how you feel. Hoping for the best.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Just wondering how the home visit went...does Minnie have a new home?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

